# Newspaper/Magazine Apps



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably a silly question, but in trying to decide whether to go WiFi or WiFi +3G, are subscriptions to newspapers and magazines downloaded as content or must there always be an active internet connection to read?  Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's downloaded to the ipad. If you had no connection for 2 days you could still read 2 day old news with it.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a couple magazines through zino.  They are downloaded.


----------

